# No more fun at work ...



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

For more than a month my computer at work has been dang near completely open to use the internet at all times. And now they finally cracked down and put the web blocker back up. So I am stuck navigating GP from my phone. Lol. Lucky for me, my Droid 3 has a real life keyboard and makes typing so much easier. It just sucks cuz my slow time in between customers was my favorite forum browsing time. Oh well. *shrug*

And I had just uploaded a bunch of pics to photobucket and was gunna resize and post them today from work. Anyone know a good Android app for PhotoBucket?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thankfully I now work from home but where I previously worked they did this too!! Haha! It was so annoying! I feel your pain. They then tried to tell everyone to leave their phones in their cars. Yeah....that did not happen.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just use the photobucket app


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah im not leaving my phone anywhere lol. I got grandfathered in to unlimited data from verizon. I can run my laptop from my phone if need be lol

And yes cEElint, ill try to find it.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok I downloaded photobuckets app but it wont let me edit the pics. Only share on FB or Twitter. Am I missing something here or am I just retarded? Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you just go to the info and copy and paste the code just like you would online.

there are also some pages that allow you to mask URL's. Are you able to get online at all? or they just blocking some sites?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I see the upload image codes. But the pics are huge and I don't want to blow up the forum lol. I can get internet but certain things are blocked completely like GP and FB. And then others like CL is on a quota time system where I can use it for 6 10min intervals all day. Meh.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

it auto sizes on the mobile up, at least anything I have updated is fine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh ok then ill give it a try. Im almost off anyways I can fix it when I get home if need be. Lol


----------

